# Newbie Uber Driver Needs Help Syncing Waze w/Uber App!



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Hi All. I am new to Uber (day 5), but have been driving for Lyft (Las Vegas) for 5 months.

The Lyft app syncs perfectly with Waze - I can bounce back n' forth between the two aps without any complications whatsoever. However, I am not receiving the same ease and immediate sync with the Uber app and Waze. Most of the time, I'd say, 85% - after accepting an Uber ping, I can only view Uber's navigation screen, which is a "still screen" without second-by-second VISUAL instructions/directions. Sometimes the Waze app kicks-in after pressing the navigation button. Strangely enough, I can hear the voice instruction/directions of the Waze app. I am a person that needs both visual and audio instructions/directions. 

At present, I enter the Uber pax's destination into my secondary (Lyft) phone, using Waze, as a backup to ensure that I reach the correct destination. But taking this extra step is quickly becoming a big pain in the ass, seriously. It stands to reason that if Waze syncs with the Lyft app, it should also sync with the Uber app. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

As far as I can tell, we no longer have another option. I posted about this about a week ago & somebody told me that Uber is being sued by Google over maps use. Google also bought waze about a year ago, so (I assume) they have just shut down their API (application programming interface...its how different apps talk to one another) access.

I is immensely frustrating. The Uber navigation is worthless over any real distance.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Uber "suggested" navigation is the only one that works seemlessly. They did it that way by design so we would use there crappy navigation whish always takes the shortest distance so they can pocket more.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

I woke up this morning hoping someone responded with an easy fix for my navigation problems. I had no idea all this s**t was going on with the Uber app. I was aware that Google had some sort of beef with Uber, but unaware that Google purchased Waze. After reading the responses posted this morning, I went ahead and read previous posts by AVlien and others on this subject. Again, I had no idea all this s**t was going on with the Uber app. 

Still, I cant help but wonder why the Waze app syncs with the Uber app on some rides, but not all rides. Until Uber or someone else presents a better solution, I will continue to use Waze and enter the pickup and drop off locations on my secondary phone.

That being said, there are many free navigation apps available, i.e., Polaris, Here We Go, Maps Me, Sygic, etc… does anyone have experience using another navigation app with Uber?


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have an iPhone and have set Waze as default navigation. After starting trip, I hit the navigate button and it will open Waze. Same way it works with Lyft, except Uber doesn't have a button on Waze like Lyft does.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Luckily I haven't experienced Uber's Navigation, but I have experienced the Waze issue. I switched to Google Maps and haven't looked back. While it is not automatic, like LYFT, it has been pretty solid and actually quicker than Waze. Just press the Navigation button and away you go! Good luck!

NOTE: I'm using Android 6.0.1 (Marshmallow)


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

The Waze app kicked in a few times today, but not always. Las Vegas is very busy today due to the music awards. I got many consistent pings for Uber, but Lyft lagged behind big time.


----------



## UberFred (Jun 13, 2016)

I removed and then installed an older version of Waze and have not had any problems since.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

On my Android, I have a workaround:

As you approach your destination, shutdown Waze manually. If ever you forget, or the destination gets updated, go to setting, apps, Waze, force shut down. The Uber app changed weeks ago and that broke it. Uber driver cannot peppery send a Chang, but it can start it with an address, so the trick is always shutting down Waze be for Uber driver pulls itself back up to the front.

Added shortcut: I have a button that allows me to pull up a recent page. I hit it and see one called settings where I actually see Waze in the page. For me that quickly pulls up the force stop. 

Uber fixes everything until it is broken


----------

